# Some Tough questions for Malala Yousufzai who was shot by the Taliban from an Atheist



## waltky (Sep 12, 2014)

Granny says put `em in front of a firin' squad...

*Militants who attacked Malala arrested*
_Saturday, 13 September 2014 ~ The Pakistani army says it has arrested the gunmen who tried to kill schoolgirl campaigner Malala Yousafzai in the country's restive northwest in 2012._


> The teenage activist was shot in the head by Taliban gunmen but recovered and went on to earn international plaudits for her fight for the right of all children to an education.  The detention of the 10 men, a joint operation involving army, police and intelligence agencies, came as part of the Pakistani military's ongoing offensive against the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and other extremist outfits.  'The group involved in the attack on Malala Yousafzai has been arrested,' Major General Asim Bajwa told a news conference on Friday.
> 
> He said the group was part of the TTP and the plan to kill Malala came from network's current leader Maulana Fazlullah.  After narrowly surviving the assassination bid, Malala was taken to Britain with her family for treatment, where she now lives.  Her courageous recovery has made her a global figure - she won the EU's prestigious Sakharov human rights prize last year and was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Malala's Father: Arrests Show 'Hope' for Pakistan*
_September 12, 2014 ~ The father of teenage activist Malala Yousafzai has called the arrest of his daughter's alleged attackers "the beginning of real hope" for Pakistan._


> Pakistani officials announced Friday they had apprehended 10 suspects in the attempted assassination of Malala, who recovered from grave injuries to become a globally recognized human rights figure.  Authorities say the men acted on orders from the Pakistani Taliban and were part of Tehrik-e-Taliban, an umbrella group for militant organizations in Pakistan's tribal areas. The group has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> In a statement on the teen's official website, her father, Ziauddin Yousafzai, said the arrests marked a turning point for reestablishing the rule of law in Pakistan.  "This is the beginning of the real restoration of the writ of the government, where the rule of law and justice prevails for all," he wrote.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 15, 2015)

Movie comes out Nov. 6th...

*Malala Yousafzai's story, now on celluloid*
_Oct 15, 2015 - Malala Yousafzai's maturity and messianic zeal have wowed the world. But she's also just a teenager. An upcoming documentary film on the gritty Pakistani teenager who took on the Taliban in Swat valley captures this dichotomy brilliantly.  'He Named Me Malala', premiering worldwide on November 6, is directed by Davis Guggenheim. He had won the Oscar for 'An Inconvenient Truth about Al Gore'._


> At the preview for select journalists in London, Guggenheim recalled his first meeting with the Yousafzai family. "On my way to meet them, I thought to myself, 'I'm a guy from Los Angeles. I'm half-Jewish, half-Episcopalian, what am I going to find out about a girl from Pakistan's remote valley.' But I found a family much like mine. I found that their Muslim faith and Pashtunwali code leads them to their strong sense of right and wrong, their willingness to forgive. I mean, people get into a rage if their Frappuccino isn't right, and here there's no bitterness at all." Guggenheim's own talent for drawing out his subjects was endorsed by Malala's father, Ziauddin Yousafzai, "This man tread lightly on our stairs, but he excavated deep into our hearts."  The producers, Walter Parkes and Laurie Macdonald for Fox Searchlight, switched to the documentary format when they realized that no actor could "play" Malala. Uniquely, animation is co-opted to portray the family's early years.  The film opens with the legend of Malalai of Maiwand. In the Second Afghan War of 1880, this teenager had stirred the demoralized soldiers to victory with her words, "Better to live like a lion for one day than to be enslaved for a hundred ye ars". The animated sequence shifts to Ziauddin reading this story to his pregnant wife Tor Pekai. Shortly after their daughter's birth, on seeing that the family tree has recorded only male members, the father draws down a bold line, and the Arabic letters form "Malala".
> 
> Cut to film. A head-bandaged Malala, 16, at Birmingham's hi-tech trauma centre, St Elizabeth's, where she was rushed for reconstruction and rehab after being shot in 2012. The family's lived here since. Transplanted across geography and culture, she later tells us how she struggled with "so many new words. Like 'cat burglar'. "But two years on, she pulls out her favourite books: Paolo Coelho's 'The Alchemist' and Stephen Hawking's 'A Brief History of Time' which is "very difficult. I have to read each sentence 2-3 times."  The global warrior for girl's education wryly rues that she has "to do twice the homework" when she returns from her activist tours.She frets over her grades (but she aced her recent GCSE exams). She arm wrestles with her brother Atal, rolls her ey es in despair at the cheeky , younger Kushal. "She may be talking about peace to the whole world, but at home she's the most violent sister, always slapping me," comes the sibling complaint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Dec 20, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny says put `em in front of a firin' squad...
> 
> *Militants who attacked Malala arrested*
> _Saturday, 13 September 2014 ~ The Pakistani army says it has arrested the gunmen who tried to kill schoolgirl campaigner Malala Yousafzai in the country's restive northwest in 2012._
> ...



Sad that some of those sick Moooze act the way that they do...Miss Yousufzai's story reminds me of a line from a movie...:

"Your wife?  You could have saved her anytime.  All she wanted was love."

That is of course a movie but her story makes me think of that line...that movie is I think from the year 1997 and it's called........The Devil's Advocate.




-


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone know why the first post showing on this thread is post #7?...I do not see posts 1-6. 











-


----------



## waltky (Dec 20, 2015)

Granny says, "Ya have to hit the lil' page thingy...

... atta top o' the page."


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Dec 21, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Ya have to hit the lil' page thingy...
> 
> ... atta top o' the page."



You and granny smoke crack I see...tell granny, "de ain't no paje thingy deyah"...











-


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 21, 2015)

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Ya have to hit the lil' page thingy...
> 
> ... atta top o' the page."



I am not seeing it- same for me- first post is #7- and that comes out really wierd since there is no question from an atheist in that post.


----------



## waltky (Dec 21, 2015)

Page 2 of 2 < Prev 1 2 Go to First Unread

Right above Today at 12:21 AM

(Top, upper left hand, right above the bar on top of the first post you see)


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Dec 21, 2015)

waltky said:


> Page 2 of 2 < Prev 1 2 Go to First Unread
> 
> Right above Today at 12:21 AM
> 
> (Top, upper left hand, right above the bar on top of the first post you see)



Leave the drugs alone Walt.

The first 6 posts on this thread are missing...the thread starts with post #7...does anyone know how to make the first 6 posts appear?




-


----------



## waltky (Dec 21, 2015)

Where it says Page 2 of 2 < Prev 1 2...

... click on the page you are not on...

... it depends on if you have your viewing set to ascending...

... or descending order.


----------

